# perfecting that silver look??



## spazmonkeyy (Apr 11, 2008)

how to get that silvery sheen like these photos??

any photoshop or flash methods to attain this?

thanx yall


----------



## joey-cakes (Apr 11, 2008)

both pictures use side lighting. the picture on the right more so. The picture shot outdoors apears to have a second, less powerfull light to fill in a bit of the shadows but not completely.

There is also some photoshoping. seems like in the contrast area the highlights have been made more highlighted(not sure of the word there).

there is more but im not sure what. oh and i could be wrong but thats my guess.


----------



## spazmonkeyy (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah...I can see that its 2 side lighting...
I guess I was more aiming for what kind of flashes perhaps?

or moreso...photoshop techniques to get that silver sheen look,
very dreamlike and frozen in time quality.!?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 11, 2008)

It's not really a shiny look, but it's done with a combination of specular lighting and high pass sharpening.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 11, 2008)

And high contrast


----------



## Garbz (Apr 12, 2008)

spazmonkeyy said:


> or moreso...photoshop techniques to get that silver sheen look,
> very dreamlike and frozen in time quality.!?



Reduce contrast, play with curves to get desired effect, Add a colour cast again using curves.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 12, 2008)

Copy original layer.
High-pass filter.
Blend Mode=Overlay.
Adjust opacity.

Combine with USM and color adjustments in various iterations.

This is an established technique.


----------



## galaxyzoom (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm new to photoshop, but I followed this tutorial to get a similar effect as those you posted as examples.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/discuss/72157594577686705/


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 13, 2008)

If memory serves, try this link...
http://www.lightroomkillertips.com/2008/monday-presets-the-300-look/


----------

